# 1430 Acre Hunting Lease in S. GA.



## jsullivan56 (Aug 13, 2012)

This lease is on property managed by Packaging Corporation of America. The tract is mostly planted pines with several hardwood stands and a few cypress bays. Deer, Turkey and Duck are abundant. Duck hunting (at present) requires a committed wader willing to make their way into productive openings in the bays. Prior club constructed a well/bath house/skinning shed/RV camping area that is wired. Access is gated/controlled and movement about the property is excellent with well maintained logging roads. The property is near mile post 12 on SR135, approximately 4 miles South of Howell. From 75S, Jennings is your exit and after going east through the Jennings stop light, the GA line is approximately 3 miles, and then of course 12 miles from there. The lease is near the Alapaha River and its bottom lands. That proximity nurtures Turkey, Trophy Deer and Duck. White Oak's abound along the length of the Alapaha feeding the Wood Ducks and Deer. Email for a "Google Earth View" of the approximate lease boundaries, per the County Tax Map and location of the entrance and camp site.


----------



## ReelAffair (Aug 13, 2012)

What is the price?


----------



## gregmx05 (Aug 14, 2012)

*So Ga lease*

P.M. sent


----------



## albertwatson (Aug 15, 2012)

*coon hunting*

Can u coon hunt


----------



## bigg daddy (Aug 15, 2012)

I am interested can you send info


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Price?


----------



## camodano (Aug 16, 2012)

whats the price


----------



## floydbradley (Aug 17, 2012)

please send info thanks


----------



## duckman76 (Aug 19, 2012)

Can you send the price and a number I can contact you with? Thanks


----------



## floridacrakr (Sep 2, 2012)

can you please PM me some more?


----------



## trlang65 (Oct 5, 2012)

*price*

# of members and price, thanks


----------



## jsullivan56 (Oct 5, 2012)

# of members up to the club.  Price $8.25 per acre.


----------



## chatam88 (Jan 22, 2013)

Very interested pls send me a txt or call me at 3524974158


----------



## jsullivan56 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry.  All spots leased in October.


----------



## suretom (Jan 22, 2013)

*Long term lease*



jsullivan56 said:


> This lease is on property managed by Packaging Corporation of America. The tract is mostly planted pines with several hardwood stands and a few cypress bays. Deer, Turkey and Duck are abundant. Duck hunting (at present) requires a committed wader willing to make their way into productive openings in the bays. Prior club constructed a well/bath house/skinning shed/RV camping area that is wired. Access is gated/controlled and movement about the property is excellent with well maintained logging roads. The property is near mile post 12 on SR135, approximately 4 miles South of Howell. From 75S, Jennings is your exit and after going east through the Jennings stop light, the GA line is approximately 3 miles, and then of course 12 miles from there. The lease is near the Alapaha River and its bottom lands. That proximity nurtures Turkey, Trophy Deer and Duck. White Oak's abound along the length of the Alapaha feeding the Wood Ducks and Deer. Email for a "Google Earth View" of the approximate lease boundaries, per the County Tax Map and location of the entrance and camp site.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I am interested in long term lease, QDM group of hunters


----------



## jsullivan56 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry, all memberships were taken on October.  Thanks!


----------



## ncombass (Jan 31, 2013)

If you can kill a big deer in echols county, you got to be an awesome hunter


----------

